# 1st tank clean



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Went well I did it all by myself without kevys help and got all that gunk off the bottom and then it took me awhile though to get my salinity to where it is suppose to be but my fish are much happier and the tank looks great. Although I think my gravel vac scared goblin he has been hiding in the rock since I started cleaning the tank and I even lifted the rock in fear of suckin him up and dumping him in the tub but I found him.







Fish rock I am so happy I got back into this hobby


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

sounds nice. How many tanks do you have. I would love to see some pics


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

well we have 180 acrylic and then a 80 gallon and a 40 gallon and a 20 gallon all freshwater and a 10gallon saltwater tank and when I can get some pics I will be sure to post them


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Great news









keep up the good work and it will pay off


----------

